# "New" Simmons Heads



## dutchman (Aug 21, 2018)

Well, the Simmons website says they're new. Got some of the Tiger Shark heads and let me tell you, they fly out of the one longbow I have shot them out of. Shot them from a 52#@27-1/2, 66" Acadian Woods Tree Stick. SBD d 97 string throwing a Gold Tip 5575 Traditional Shaft with a standard insert. They shoot like field points out of this rig.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 21, 2018)

What is the weight of the broadhead?


----------



## Buck E. (Aug 21, 2018)

Jake Allen said:


> What is the weight of the broadhead?


Tiger Sharks are 175gr.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 21, 2018)

To quote a very good friend of mine while he was tracking a deer he shot with a tigershark he said it looked like a bad sawmill accident!!!

And the only deer I ever shot with one fell within sight !  There my favorite 2 blade head and if you get the razors edge clamp and sharpen them the way Chris Spikes shows on his u tube video they will get sharper than any other broadhead I have ever used


----------



## dutchman (Aug 22, 2018)

The Tigersharks I received are advertised as 175 grain heads. However, none weighed 175 grains on my scale. They were 165-167 grains. I also bought some 165 grain Landsharks that didn't weight what they were advertised either. No mater to me, they fly quite well.

And I did get the Razors Edge clamp as well...


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope you let the air out of one or two ...


----------



## BBowman (Aug 22, 2018)

I haven't met a deer or hog that didn't absolutely hate them.  It's like throwing an ax head thru a critter.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 23, 2018)

I’ve been eyeballing them for a few weeks now. I’m thinking about getting some. I’ve always been partial to the interceptor.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 23, 2018)

Swampshark is the newest one at 190 grain. Tiger shark have been out a few years and I like them as well of the others Sharks.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 24, 2018)

I have a 6 pack of the Original Interceptor heads, glue on, 165 grains. I set up 3 by gluing in a 30 grain adaptor. Shot them early this morning several times. Good flight and only impact about 1 1/2" low at 15 yards from my target st up. Perfect for deer that will go flat when the bow fires.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 27, 2018)

bam_bam said:


> I’ve been eyeballing them for a few weeks now. I’m thinking about getting some. I’ve always been partial to the interceptor.


Those interceptors stick in the ground well for you


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 28, 2018)

I got some hot pink 190gr interceptors because why not they fly good aswell.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 28, 2018)

That’s been the norm the last couple years. No reason the pattern should change this year.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 28, 2018)

New bow maybe a new pattern


----------

